# Spiders/Arachnids



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Looking into doing my own pest control. My pest control experience consists of spreading GrubEx on the lawn. lol Anyway, I have cobwebs that constantly develop in my detach garage, as well as our attached garage. It's not perfectly sealed, there are several access points at the base of the entry door and around garage doors. I see a few spiders, but mostly "granddaddy long legs" which I recently learned aren't actually spiders, but arachnids. What's the best method of control so I'm not constantly cleaning up these cobwebs? I'm assuming some type of spray, maybe a WDG, but do I need an indoor or outdoor spray, where all should I spray it, and how often? Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You'll find most of what you're looking for in this thread.

@ENVY23


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Bifen IT is best all arounder. 
If you don't have a sprayer or want to mix, I also find the cheap $5-7 spectracide gallon spray from every box store works well too. Spray down every nooks, crannies, corners, and surfaces inside and out every 2-3 months.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

The challenge with arachnids is they do not "groom" themselves ("mouth" or lick their forelimbs which have the product on them and then use same to stroke their antennae and then re-insert those tainted forelimbs back into their oral orifices) like 99.9% of just about all other species of insects do … so, this is why residual product has such limited effectiveness on spiders.

Residual product DOES have high effectiveness on much of what spiders catch in their webs so, we've found our success against spiders actually stems from reducing their available food sources, drastically. Well, that and their ingesting insects which have the residual product on their bodies.

Not saying it's not worth spraying but, i am saying if it's spiders you really want to focus on then consider modifying your modus operandi. For example, I REALLY reduced the (untold generations old) spider population in the vast eaves of a particularly massive outbuilding by donning a headlamp and spraying after dark. Ya never saw them during daylight hours but, after dark, whoa Nellie! ALL the little suckers were really out and about all over and I was able to actually get the product (Cyzmic CS or TalStar) on them!


----------

